# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ορεστιάδας >  Ανδριανούπολη :)

## makx

Είναι μάλον πιο εύκολο προς το παρόν να συνδεθούμε με ανδριανούπολη (Τουρκία) αφού έχουμε οπτική επαφή 5 χλμ σε ευθεία, με το πρότο backbone πάει στα -3,5 χλμ .

----------


## dti

Δε ξέρω πώς είναι τα πράγματα εκεί πάνω κι αν έχετε συχνά πάρε - δώσε με την απέναντι πλευρά, αλλά θα ήταν ιστορικής σημασίας να συμβεί αυτό το link!

Αν καταφέρουμε να "ενώσουμε" Ελλάδα - Τουρκία ασύρματα με wlan θα έχουμε καταφέρει πολλά από αυτά που οι πολιτικοί μας δυσκολεύονται να καταλάβουν (και φυσικά να πετύχουν!).

Για δώσε περισσότερες πληροφορίες, γιατί το θέμα έχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον!

----------


## Lord_Asriel

Έχει ενδιαφερθεί κανείς από Σάκκο,Καβύλη και Καστανιές για να μπεί στο WLAN?

Θέλω να ξέρω γιατί σε λίγο καιρό γυρίζω πάνω και ενδιαφέρομαι να 
μπώ από Καστανιές.

Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## makx

μεχρι Σακκο εχει φτάσει το σήμα απο Καστανιες θέλει δοκιμή .
Μία απο αυτές τις μερες θα πάρω το laptop και θα σκανάρω απο Καστανιες για σήμα.
Αυτά προς το παρόν

----------


## Lord_Asriel

Thank! 

Ελπίζω να παίζει αν και αν δεν υπάρχει κάτι ενδιάμεσω 
δεν το βλέπω.

See Ya!

----------

